# Newbie needs to know what ARP is...



## craigtug (Apr 1, 2013)

Trying to get the key lingo and terms down so I can make good decisions as I embark on this TS journey and see the term ARP come up a lot.  What is it and why is it important (or not)?


----------



## winnipiseogee (Apr 1, 2013)

ARP - advanced reservation priority.  It means that you have a window to make reservation before things get opened up to the unwashed masses.  Typically it refers to the home resort at Wyndham.  So if I owned at Wyndham Bonnet creek I could book a reservation 12 months prior to check-in.  Regular Wyndham members are only allowed to book 10 months prior to check-in.

The big benefit is if you are trying to book for holiday and/or school vacation weeks.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> ARP - advanced reservation priority.  It means that you have a window to make reservation before things get opened up to the unwashed masses.  Typically it refers to the home resort at Wyndham.  So if I owned at Wyndham Bonnet creek I could book a reservation 12 months prior to check-in.  Regular Wyndham members are only allowed to book 10 months prior to check-in.
> 
> The big benefit is if you are trying to book for holiday and/or school vacation weeks.



Actually its 13 months

And its not terribly important to have unless certain places at certain times is terribly important to you....most reservations you can get at 10 months

Exceptions may be Wisconsin Dells July 4, New Orleans Mardi Gras, Bonnet Creek 3 and 4 bedrooms Christmas and Easter, Daytona Bike Week. Bentley Brook Presidents week and there are others that I havent thought of.... So if there is something you really want every year, whether its on my list or not, buy your points deeded at that resort for ARP


----------



## craigtug (Apr 1, 2013)

Ron - thank you... this helps a lot.
Craig


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 1, 2013)

*Acronyms*

The following should prove helpful!

Also, might want to check pages 339-341 of Directory.

Timeshare Glossary & Forum Acronyms 

The following is a list of the more common terms,  acronyms and jargon used in postings and descriptions on TS Forums.  Additions welcome!

10-100

Have to go to bathroom

10-17

Have to get a cold beer/Margarita


AC

Accommodation Certificate - An extra week offered by II as an incentive for depositing a high-demand week. Restricted usage

ARP

Allows owner at a Wyndham resort to book at 13 month mark while others have to wait until 10 month point

BF

Boy friend

BR

Bedroom

Bribe

Payment to get one to a sales pitch

CWA

Wyndham membership plan vs deeded ownership

DAE

Dial an Exchange - Independent Exchange company

Developer

Corporations like Wyndham and Westgate that put up $300K condo, divide into 52 Intervals and sell for  around  $1,500,000

DBW

Developer Bonus Week

DH

Dear/ Deceased/Darling/Dumb/Darn Husband 

DIL

Daughter in law

DVC

Disney Vacation Club 

DS

Dear/Deceased/Darling/Dumb/Darn Spouse or son

DW

Dear/Deceased/Darling/Dumb/Darn Wife

EH

Extra Holidays, WWW rental arm


EOY

"Every Other Year" - a timeshare you get to use every other year

EY

"Every Year" - a timeshare you get to use every year.

FIL

Father in Law

Fixed Week

One owns specific unit and week at specific resort. Great for popular events.

Floating Week 

Owner requests a desired date from the timeshare resort every year subject to availability at the time of request. 

FF

Fairfield Resorts, now Wyndham

Fractional ownership

Fancy name for owing several weeks at same resort

FK

"Full Kitchen"

FROR or ROFR

"First Right of Refusal". Used by some high demand resorts to control resale values.

FWIW

For What its Worth

GF

Girl friend

GBR

Guest Bedroom


GC

"Gold Crown". An RCI designation of their highest quality resort or Gift/Guest Certificate

GMTA

Great Minds Think Alike

GV

Garden View or Mountain View (or occasionally, a parking lot view)


HGVC

Hilton Grand Vacation Club

HHI

Hilton Head Island


HTD

Have to Disagree

HTH

Hope this Helps

Incentive

Nice word for bribe

II

"Interval International", an exchange company.

IMHO

In my Honest/Humble Opinion

IMO

In my Opinion

Interval

One timeshare week.

IOW

In Other Words

LOL

Lot's of luck or laughing out loud

JK or J/K

Just Kidding

JMHO

Just my Humble/Honest Opinion

KISS

Keep it Simple Stupid

LH

"Lease hold". Timeshare is deeded property on leased land. 

LK

Limited kitchen

LMK

Let me Know

LTNS

Long Time No See

Lockout

If allowed, a timeshare unit can be subdivided and used as two smaller units for the purposes of use or exchange. e.g.: a three bedroom unit might be split and deposited as one 2BR unit and one BR unit giving the owner two weeks for use or exchange.

Lurker

Non participating visitor to BBS sites. 

MF

Maintenance fee

MIL

Mother in Law

MOD

Person who keeps posters honest and Forum on track

MIR

Mail in Rebate

MROP

Multi Resort Ownership Plan

MVCI

Marriott Vacation Club International

Owner update

Euphemism for TS sales pitch generally without a meaningful bribe

NB

Nearby or newbie

NP

No Problem


OBO

"Or Best Offer".


OBX

Outer Banks of North Carolina

OF

Ocean Front

OMG

Oh My God/Gosh

OP

Original Poster (who started the thread)

OT

Off Topic

OTOH

On The Other Hand

OV

Ocean View

Parking Pass Tango

Body snatcher dance

Personal Rep

Salesperson who claims to be your personal TS genie

PHD

Piled higher and deeper

PM

Private Message


PCC

Post Card Company - company who sends postcards to unsuspecting buyers recommending they pay thousands of dollars to give their timeshare away.

POV

Point of View

Profeco

"Procuraduria Federal De Consumido" or Federal Bureau of Consumer interests in Mexico - an organization known to assist timeshare owners who have been scammed or ripped off by Mexican timeshares.

Rack rate

Non discounted hotel room rate.

RCI

"Resorts Condominium International", an exchange company.


RHC

Royal Holiday Club

ROFR

Right of First Refusal

Right of Rescission

Time period immediately after sale in which the buyer can cancel the sale for full refund, generally 3-10 days.

RTU

"Right To Use". Timeshare ownership has an expiration date.


Seagull/Sea-gul

David Siegel who owns Westgate TSs and $100 million pad in Florida


Sales weasel

Most TS sales people

Scammer

Person who cold calls offering lots of money for your worthless TS


Shill

Person generally new to Forum who touts a scammer

SA

Special Assessment

SA Week

South African Timeshare


SFX

"San Francisco Exchange" , an exchange company.


SIL

Sister in Law

SO

Significant Other



SVO

Starwood Vacation Owner - Someone who knows a Starwood Timeshare

SVN

Starwood Vacation Network - the exchange system for Starwood owners

Thirty Rules of Conduct for Wyndham Sales People

Guide for Wyndham sales  weasels to  increase their guile



TPI

Trading Places International - an independent exchange company



TPU

Trading Power Unit - an arbitrary value assigned to Exchange Weeks within RCI



Trade Power

A measure of desirability of a timeshare week for use in exchanging. Based on location, time of year, unit size and resort quality.


TTYL

Talk to You Later



TUG

"Timeshare Users Group"



T/S

Timeshare or ownership interval.

Up front money

Hard earned dollars scammer rips you for

VC

Vacation Counselor - a phone rep at one of the exchange companies



VEP score:

"Vacation Exchange Profile". An RCI resort rating score (company confidential).


VOI Trust

Document governing  how  Wyndham triumphant runs owner's railroad 

VOIP

Phone system allowing scammers to hide their location


Wastegate


Slang for Westgate


WB

Welcome Back



WK

Week



WTG

Way to Go



WKORV

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas



WM

WorldMark


WWW


Wyndham World Wide who owns, Wyndham, WorldMark, Shell, RCI, EH and others



WVO 


Wyndham Vacation Operation


YMMV

Your Mileage May Vary


YW

Your Welcome

A compilation


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2013)

Holy S%^t Paco

I was going to suggest our newbie learn one new term a day and one new concept a week, and for next week was going to suggest the Points Credit Pool. Your list scare even me (and I dont scare easily)...way to much to swallow in one bite


----------



## JudyS (Apr 1, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> The following should prove helpful!
> 
> Also, might want to check pages 339-341 of Directory.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, Paco!  I didn't even know this software allowed posts of that length.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 2, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I'm impressed, Paco!  I didn't even know this software allowed posts of that length.



This post is  6KB, but not sure how many characters.

System limit is 15K  characters.

It really isn't that  many characters, just strung out!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 2, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> This post is  6KB, but not sure how many characters.
> 
> System limit is 15K  characters.
> 
> It really isn't that  many characters, *just strung out*!



...........Like me


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just curious... Did anyone actually read them all? Lol. I made to the C's before I quit.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 2, 2013)

ronparise said:


> ...........Like me



Ron:

Be happy you can have a bad hair day!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 2, 2013)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I'm just curious... Did anyone actually read them all? Lol. I made to the C's before I quit.




Devastated my Tome did not grab you around the ankles! Sending Manny, my cat,   to  fetch another  Corona!


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 2, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Devastated my Tome did not grab you around the ankles! Sending Manny, my cat,   to  fetch another  Corona!



Well it's definitely good info to have as a reference but my attention span is not what it used to be. I'm kinda hoping it's not just me.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 3, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> This post is  6KB, but not sure how many characters.
> 
> System limit is 15K  characters.
> 
> It really isn't that  many characters, just strung out!


Wait, so are you saying there's a bunch of "strung out" characters here on TUG?


----------



## craigtug (Apr 3, 2013)

Paco, wow!  Thanks.   A 10-17 is in order after that.

Craig


----------

